

All the US presidents except one are related to each other - gorain
http://www.quora.com/Are-all-the-US-Presidents-related-to-each-other/answer/Brian-Roemmele?srid=8kQ

======
fpp
Sure - read: <http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Most_royal_candidate_theory> and
then I guess you know better what this story is all about.

I'm almost certain if you go back a few more dozen generations they are all
related to that black couple who lived in that small village near the
Kilimanjaro ;-)

Even more impressive is often DNA analysis based ancestry research when it
uses characteristics e.g. certain strands/strains that are only present /
dominant with certain "races" / areas from where people came.

This research is so precise that you then get results like pharaoh Tutankhamun
was 99.6% anglo-saxon or - my favorite one - research done with supporters /
right wing neo-nazis in the UK - they are all related to one black roman slave
who came to England with the Roman troops.

